# Sony Vegas 8 ::: Fehlermeldung



## streichelzoo (21. August 2008)

Hallo ihr 

Also, seit kurzem arbeite ich mit Sony Vegas Movie Studio 8.0 und bin eigentlich auch völlig begeistert, auch wenn ich wie gesagt erst seit kurzem damit arbeite und daher noch nicht die 100%ige Ahnung von der gesamten Materie habe ("Frauen und Technik..." )

Jetzt stellt sich mir ein böswilliges Problem in den Weg und zwar ist Sony Vegas plötzlich während der Bearbeitung eines Audio-Events abgestürzt und wurde geschlossen.
Anschließend wollte ich dann beim erneuten Starten des Programms natürlich besagtes Projekt wieder öffnen und ich bekam die nette Fehlermeldung wie folgt:

"Während des aktuellen Vorgangs ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
Es ist eine Ausnahme aufgetreten."

Auch durch einen PC-Neustart oder den Versuch, die von Sony Vegas automatisch gespeicherte Projekt-Datei zu öffnen, ließ sich der Fehler bisher nicht beheben.
Eine Neuinstallation habe ich bisher noch nicht versucht.

Ich wäre sehr glücklich, wenn mir jemand behilflich sein könnte, denn es wäre sehr ärgerlich, ließe sich das Projekt nun überhaupt nicht mehr öffnen.
Sollte ich wichtige Informationen vergessen haben, bitte einfach drauf hinweisen und ich liefere alles nötige, wenn möglich nach  

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Liebe Grüße


----------

